# Suddenly Aggressive GSD female after spay



## snala (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I adopted a 3 year old GSD female about two months ago. Such a sweet dog . She was absolutely great with people, but fear aggressive towards other dogs (the home I got her from had others that attacked her frequently) Two weeks ago she was spayed, and about day 6 (after the spaying) she began barking a lot more than her usual. I chalked this up to lack of exercise due to the surgery and thought nothing of it. Since, she has gotten worse and is suddenly fear aggressive towards everything. Shes much worse with other dogs, and suddenly aggresively barking at people both in and out of the house. It's getting worse too, she aggressively barked at my sister when she came inside tonight (sister lives here too). Initially she would only get aggressive towards strangers, but now the sister thing has me really concerned. Could this be medical? Seeing as how it all started just about immediately after the spaying has me convinced that that is the cause but I dont want to jump the gun.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

where was she in her heat cycle at the time of spay? 
could she have been pregnant at the time?

this is probably a dog with a shaky temperament anyway just settling in and becoming more comfortable in her surroundings 
that is, the honeymoon is over
at 3 yrs old her temperament is pretty well set but it would also take up to 2 mos to see her true personality

how did you acclimatize this dog to her new home and new surroundings?


----------



## snala (Jun 27, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> where was she in her heat cycle at the time of spay?
> could she have been pregnant at the time?
> 
> this is probably a dog with a shaky temperament anyway just settling in and becoming more comfortable in her surroundings
> ...



She was due for a heat cycle (I was told her last was January), but she wasnt in heat yet. She could not have been pregnant. As far as acclimating her, we took everything slow. The first night I happened to be the only one home, but then over the next few nights everyone else filtered in. I tried not to overwhelm her with too many people in the new place (7 people live here), and she did great with it.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

well it could be hormone fluctuation or as i described above just her basic temperament
why was she given up do you know?
did you get her from a private party or rescue or shelter?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How is the incision looking?


----------



## snala (Jun 27, 2014)

The incision looks excellent to my untrained eye. I got her from a private party. There were other dogs in the house that constantly picked on (nipped at and bit) my dog and the previous owner was afraid of coming home to dead dogs. Apparently she had been tolerating the behavior of the other dogs, but they were afraid that her patience was going to run out soon and she would snap on them. Everything they said has seemed truthful up to this point. She has been an absolute sweetheart with people up until now. The change was so sudden that I really dont think its her true personality coming through.


----------

